# Best gym in downtown



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey,

does any of you have an experience when it comes to finding the best gym in Downtown Dubai? Preferably it shouldn't be overly crowded (though that obviously happens during peak hours), have some sauna / steam facility and at times some courses. 

Advice shall be appreciated.


----------

